# Fade



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

UK '06 B6 tFSI 3c0 chassis estate 52k mile - standard original TRW calipers with standard TRW pads changed about 2k ago - no VCDS faults - Discs are original from factory - Autohold's fine as is EPB - Fluid resovoir level seems to stay at same level - there's no evidence of leaks at calipers, they were bled thru after pads' change 

Usual in town driving brake operation is normal and sharp if needed at in town speeds, and brake pedal is hard and at nearly top of travel. 

At speed there is a slight fade soas the pedel very, very gently sinks. Braking is even and there's no drift to either side. Have done brake adaption in VCDS and no change. 
But there's not ever been yet a flush through of brake fluid and replacement with fresh. Am I getting a symptom of this? Or something more severe? Not a mechanic so your experience welcome! 

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q 
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667233697 
Coding: 0013731 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3041DD31A338729 

No fault code found. 

Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B 
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 21672875F8D2CB1 

No fault code found. 

Thanks 
RichardSEL 

... it's only a hobby, only a hobby, only a...


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Just been on the motorway, took to legal limit and when nothing behind braked hard. ABS came on with a muffled repeated thumping together with hazards. But pedal went to about two thirds of travel 

Anyone? 
RichardSEL


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Start with a fluid flush. Fluid should be flushed every two years, not every six. Make sure you cycle the ABS pump in the process.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Elwood said:


> Start with a fluid flush. Fluid should be flushed every two years, not every six. Make sure you cycle the ABS pump in the process.


 Thanks John it's in my Bentley list too, should've had it done before... 
Is ABS pump cycling a function in VCDS? 

Cheers 
Richard


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

RichardSEL said:


> Thanks John it's in my Bentley list too, should've had it done before... (shame)
> Is ABS pump cycling a function in VCDS?


 Just found service book, it was done in Nov. '08, still too overdue though...:facepalm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

RichardSEL said:


> Is ABS pump cycling a function in VCDS?


 Yes.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Elwood said:


> Yes.


Right, had the flush thru done. Asked the VAG-certified techie whether I should do the re-adaption of ABS and he said no. Tried the repeat of previous test: took vehicle up to legal limit and braked hard. Slight squeal off-side and ABS came in far more smoothly than before. All perfectly streight under this braking. But this time no "thump-thump-thump" of ABS coming in and out 
Yesterday used VCDS to reset ABS to "factory defaults", and brakes do seem harder under pedal and more responsive. But havn't done same hard-braking test yet.
Do the brakes/ABS module have to re-learn their operation again?
See that in VCDS there are a series of setups to do concerning angle etc. But the Wiki says some of these have to be done with all four wheels off the ground. Havn't touched any of these settings.

How far should I go with re-adjusting these other adaptions?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

This is the log I got after doing re-set to basic:

Address 03: ABS Brakes
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component and/or Version: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003
Software Coding: 0013731
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311
VCID: 3041DD31A39FEA98915

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 0667233697
Identification: GNO-000
Revision: H015 
Date: 23.02.06
Test stand number: ÿ
Manufacturer number: 
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 1
Successful Attempts: 2
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Flash Tool Code: 394758 024 12337
Flash Date: 23.02.06
Misc.
Hardware number: 3C0 614 095 Q
Lot Number: K03
VCDS Info:
Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.CLB

Address 03:3C0 614 095 Q channel 0 adapted from --- to 000

As usual, more info from those in here that know what they're doing :beer: very welcome!


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

After having had the help in the VCDS forum that if there's no fault in the control modules showing then there's little can be done (words to that effect), took to the same motorway yesterday after some miles of mixed motoring without changing anything more. 

Previously had a muffled thump-thump-thump from front end as ABS came in and out (control module also gave the signal to switch on hazards) Had the flush thru and re-fill, re-adapted ABS module, and believing I should also do a basic brakes' adaption from the Wiki site did that too. 

Tried again yesterday same speed 60mph streight line and whilst brake pedal travel is certainly less, and control module activates the hazards, the ABS function is much quieter and appears faster in operation -- more of a thrum-thrum-thrum. 

Just concerned that I might've lessened the ABS's operation and effectiveness -- but don't know which is correct: the before or after? Have I done this the wrong way round i.e. should I have done the basic adaption first or the ABS module first? 

Address 03: ABS Brakes 
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 614 095 Q 
Component and/or Version: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Software Coding: 0013731 
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 
VCID: 3041DD31A39FEA98915 

Advanced Identification 
Serial number: 0667233697 
Identification: GNO-000 
Revision: H015 
Date: 23.02.06 
Test stand number: ÿ 
Manufacturer number: 
Flash Status 
Programming Attempts: 1 
Successful Attempts: 2 
Programming Status: 00000000 
Required Conditions: 00000000 
Flash Tool Code: 394758 024 12337 
Flash Date: 23.02.06 
Misc. 
Hardware number: 3C0 614 095 Q 
Lot Number: K03 
VCDS Info: 
Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.CLB 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03:3C0 614 095 Q channel 0 adapted from --- to 000


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

RichardSEL said:


> Just concerned that I might've lessened the ABS's operation and effectiveness -- but don't know which is correct: the before or after? Have I done this the wrong way round i.e. should I have done the basic adaption first or the ABS module first?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 03:3C0 614 095 Q channel 0 adapted from --- to 000


Anyone?


----------

